# Looking for a woven label to sew on bottom of my tees !



## beauteeful (Apr 2, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good company that can create woven labels ? I have checked out NY Label and Clothing Labels 4U ...anyone have advice ?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I like custom labels 4 u...


----------

